# I like Big Butts, and I can not Lie



## papagrizz (Jun 30, 2012)

*Got your attention did I ?*

Any how I want to thank everyone on this forum for their contributions and expertise, in furthering my obsession with smoking Delicious food.

I, like most of us, love bacon. But sometimes it just gets too expensive.  I would not have even thought about making my own if it wasn't for your guidance and expertise.

Well with out further ado... here we go:








De boned  and ready to butterfly..( Ninja skills learned from ChefRob)







Butterflied and ready to put on the scale







Just  a close up...







I always save spice containers so I can use them for my own rubs and in this case, cure.

Cure is a 50/50 mix of TQ and Brown sugar, I decided not to be too creative with the first go around of bacon..







All rubbed and ready for a nap in the fridge (sorry for the fuzzy picture, not sure what happened, but it might be a fuzzy photographer)







Vacuum sealed and ready for the nap







14 days later, took out of the fridge and now I'm soaking my Butt in ice water...







1 1/2 Hours later, time for a fry test............yummmmmy!







Patted dry, and back in the fridge to create a pellice, (learned all of this from this forum) 







My new pride and joy from Todd: The Amazen Pellet Smoker







1/2 hour into the smoke and the AMNPS is doing it's thing....Thanks Todd ! 












Closed the intake vents a bit on the Masterbuilt Pro to regulate the smoke







Four hours into the smoke and the Butts are taking on a great color.







Four hours on the AMNPS...wow what a great invention!! This is like the energizer bunny..it keeps going and going....

Time for a break  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 will update as I go... I plan on a 12 hour smoke, let them rest, put back in the fridge, and slice up in the morning..BL T's for supper!!!

See ya!


----------



## savannahsmoker (Jun 30, 2012)

That looks great.

What type of pit are you using, IE gas or electric.


----------



## papagrizz (Jun 30, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> That looks great.
> 
> What type of pit are you using, IE gas or electric.


It's a Propane,  Masterbuilt Pro two door, but I  am doing a cold smoke, so the smoker is not lit.

I should rephrase that: It's about 104* degrees outside and the smoker temp is about 101*...so I guess, I am, cold/warm smoking. LOL

Will update soon, with more Q-view when done.

Thanks for looking!

PaPaGrizz


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 30, 2012)

Very nice!...JJ


----------



## papagrizz (Jul 1, 2012)

12 hour smoke and worth every minuet.

I will never buy store bought, junk filled bacon again....I Promise!!

Enjoy the fuzzy pics.







Out of the Smoke







All Sliced Up







Time for Breakfast

All in all it was a success, but I owe most of that to you guys and gals and to Todd's  AMNPS






Thank you one and all!


----------



## jrod62 (Jul 1, 2012)

man that looks goooooood !!!!!!!!!

just had some for breakfast this morning.


----------



## josh swanson (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks great thanks for the pics!  What type of pellets did you use?


----------



## papagrizz (Jul 2, 2012)

Josh Swanson said:


> Looks great thanks for the pics!  What type of pellets did you use?


I used, Maple and Hickory, and it was a great combo IMHO.


----------



## jack07 (Jul 2, 2012)

Looks great!


----------

